# Which team would you support and why?



## the deconstructionist (Jun 5, 2006)

AS the football world cup is once in a four year event, and unfortunately our team is not there in Germany. Which team would you support and why?


----------



## __Virus__ (Jun 6, 2006)

I really dont watch football much.. I wud support england  how can we forget the amazing half ground goal ( or wateva that is called ) from ronaldinho


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 6, 2006)

Netherlands
Reason: Itz better to be on the winning side.
Lol at the espnstar.com's poll . Others= minus 1% !!!!!

Espnstar Screenshot


----------



## Apollo (Jun 6, 2006)

Brazil ~ Only they are the sole possessors of _ginga_ in everything they do.  This allows them to _joga bonito_.  One can never be bored while watching Brazil play!

England ~ For being an EPL nut and hearing about Lampard, Gerrard, Cole, Rooney, Crouch, Ferdinand & Co. - day in and day out!  Their pace of football is unmatched!


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 6, 2006)

Brazil !
         You cannot Talk soccer and not mention Brazil. Most favourite side in world and most supported.
         Look at the Squad. Cafu ,Roberto Carlos  ,Ronaldinho,Ronaldo,Kaka. Man ! what are we talking here ! These are almost demi-gods of Soccer!( Dont call eh' football)
        No wonder , not only it has FIFIA no 1 Ranking , but most teams think they will have to face it out with Brazil in the finals clearing stating who's it gonna be!


----------



## khansdream (Jun 6, 2006)

Brazeal.

bcoz they are like aussies in cricket.


----------



## ECE0105 (Jun 7, 2006)

Brazil All the Way.....


----------



## __Virus__ (Jun 8, 2006)

khansdream said:
			
		

> Brazeal.
> 
> bcoz they are like aussies in cricket.



lmfao


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 8, 2006)

I support good football.....   ...
I will like to see tough football play frm all teams and some upsets also..after all its fun to watch a so said weak team beating a highly rated team....remember senegal VS france


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 9, 2006)

GERMANY .GERMANY GERMANY GERMANY GERMANY


Wanna more


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 9, 2006)

brazil of course it's the best team with the best players


----------

